# Time For an Upgrade



## Bennett (9/4/17)

Hi Guys,

Want to see what you guys thoughts are, currently i am using a Koopor Mini.
But i find that i vape both my batteries flat during the day.

So was thinking of upgrading to a SMOK X-CUBE 2, so is my thinking correct that a 2 battery mod
will last longer than my single battery koopor ?

And what is your guys thoughts on the X-Cube or something similar ?


----------



## daniel craig (9/4/17)

I would suggest that you take a look at something newer like the Wismec Predator 228w. The reason for this is because the X-Cube is quite old now. You won't be getting any updates from SMOK and the technology used is old as well. If I'm not mistaken, the X-CUBE 2 was launched over a year ago. The Wismec Predator is a great mod. It's much like the SMOK Alien but with better paint work. Wismec releases updates for their mods more frequently than other companies and this is great news for you. The TC constantly gets updated to be more accurate etc. 

With a 2 cell mod, battery life will be significantly better. All of this depends on how much you Vape and at what wattage. The predator will be the ideal mod as it supports 2A on board charging (Don't rely only on this, purchase an external charger). 

I see @Sir Vape has a special on the Predator. You might wanna check it out, R1020 for the mod including batteries.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (10/4/17)

Bennett said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Want to see what you guys thoughts are, currently i am using a Koopor Mini.
> But i find that i vape both my batteries flat during the day.
> ...


Absolutely a two cell mod is in order.There are a slew of good reasonably priced ones available.My 2cents = Alien,Predator,Solo v2 to name a few.


----------



## Bennett (11/4/17)

Thanks Guys,

Doing some research on the mods mentioned to see which one has the best review and looks the nicest.


----------



## Silver (11/4/17)

@Bennett , a two cell mod is generally better for battery life 
If you vape at lowish power (say under 40W) it should get you through a day
Just make sure you are happy with how it feels in the hand. Online pics can sometimes be deceptive.
I would suggest keeping your Koopor Mini as a backup device
Best thing is to go into a shop and get to see and feel the different ones on offer


----------



## Amir (11/4/17)

I agree with Daniel Craig... The predator is a great option. I don't have one but I had an alien and I toyed with a friends predator and it felt good.


----------

